# There doesn't seem to be any O-H representation



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey, my name's Steve. As you can guess, I'm from the nice and flat state of Ohio. I'm 21 and have been snowboarding since I was 13 years old. I recently got into Boarder-X, and it's ridiculously addicting. I love the speed, the technical aspects, and I've always loved to race. I also really like riding pipe, I'm not great by any means but I like the different feeling it has. Let me know if anyone is ever in this area.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

where at in Ohio are you? My old roommate live outside of Cleveland. Hes always complaining about the lack of vert out there so he usually drives to springs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm from South Western Ohio, I currently live in Columbus though. Gotta' love college life. As for good pipe, we don't have well any. Mad River Mountain just build a 6' high 300' one, but I've yet to ride it. I haven't had a chance this season, but I last rode pipe out at SnowShoe, WV. I've been working a lot on holding my speed through the turns this season with boarder-X, so I haven't had much time in the pipe. But I mean, it's not horrible. You can tell a lot of these kids haven't done pipe before but none of us out here have. But we give it what we got and have fun with it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dude, i never ride pipe. the resorts around here dont even open em up anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

That blows man. If you've ever rode it though you know what I'm saying by, it's different than everything else. But I know where you're coming from on that. We didn't have one until this winter and even with it it's not like we get to see anyone throw down because they close it off randomly and it's never in a competition. Right now, you see a lot of guys just trying to get a feel for repeatedly going back and forth. Hopefully by next year we'll have more people airing out of the pipe, for now though it's cool to see people at least go for the air and it's always awesome when someone does.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> dude, i never ride pipe. the resorts around here dont even open em up anymore.


You need to move west young man...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

shiiiit, i'd be there tomorrow if i could convince the wife. young siblings here, we have to wait a lil bit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> shiiiit, i'd be there tomorrow if i could convince the wife. young siblings here, we have to wait a lil bit.


Well if my lady said it was either stay or move west without her. I would really miss her...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha! she didnt say no, she just said not right now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I'll be sure to make that wait a little harder after your trip out to Colorado in May...


----------

